# Audio / Video >  Olimp-004-Stereo

## Melvins

Tiek tirgots augstākās klases lentu magnetofons *“Olimp-004-Stereo”*.
Ideālā darba kārtībā, pēc servisa apkopes. Virsū nenodilušas stikla/ferīta galvas – kā rakstošā, tā atskaņojošā. Nesen nomainīti elektrolītiskie kondensatori.

*120Ls*.

Atrodas Purvciemā. Varam vienoties par piegādi – pārbaudīsim gan pie manis.
Intereses gadījumā - rakstiet, zvaniet.
Tālr. 29414200.

----------


## Melvins

Pārdots  :: 

2h laikā.
Damnnn!.. . vajadzēja vai nu dārgāk, vai stikla/ferīta galvas _izravēt_.

----------


## Didzis

Priecajies,ka tiki no tā hlama vaļā un vēl pa tādu naudu. Tāpat tas nav ilgs gājs.

----------


## Isegrim

Nu ko tu tik alkatīgs? Es gan neteicu "Damn!" vai taml., kad palīdzēju vienam forumietim tikt pie "Elektronikas-004" par 30 lašiem. Tāda ir to lūžņu reālā cena; vai man vajadzēja _rebes_ taisīt?

----------


## arnis

> Tāda ir to lūžņu reālā cena; vai man vajadzēja _rebes_ taisīt?


 kaa nu ne, vareetu weekendaa normaali atvilkt vecriigaa  ::  :P

----------


## tornislv

Man ir MAJAK 203/205 motors viens, neinteresē nevienu?  :: 
nē, sorry, nav Majaka, Matsusita 4KC-18AW
220V 50Hz 1435 rpm 6W

Lasot krievu forumus, izskatās, ka tomēr no Majaka, vai majakveidīgā.

Cenu nezinu, piedāvājiet, cik nav kauns  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Nu, tie japāņu 'Matsusita' bija feini, mazāka berze gultņos un darbojās klusāk, mazāk karsa. Ieslēgšanas shēma savādāka, kas jāņem vērā uzstādot sovjetu KD-6-4 vietā. Man arīdzan pāris ir krājumos. Otrā roka!

----------


## Melvins

> Nu ko tu tik alkatīgs? Es gan neteicu "Damn!" vai taml., kad palīdzēju vienam forumietim tikt pie "Elektronikas-004" par 30 lašiem. Tāda ir to lūžņu reālā cena; vai man vajadzēja _rebes_ taisīt?


 Nu varbūt... derētu tomēr vispirms papētīt netā (piemēram, SS.LV) - cik tad pašlaik šādi lūžņi maksā?
Var jau tirgot kaut vai par 15Ls - pirmās h laikā piezvanīs 10, un diennakts laikā vēl 20 potenciālie pircēji.

----------


## Isegrim

Viņi tur stāv - '_stójat_' un '_stoját_'. Es laikam būtu tinti iedzēris kafijas vietā, ja sadomātu, ka man mājās vajag milzīgu krāmu, kas ieraksta kvalitātes ziņā tālu atpaliek no mana kasetnieka. Te runa var būt tikai par muzeju un antikvāru. Interesanti, cik būtu jāmaksā pēdējam, ja tas nav sovjetu brīnums, bet slavena japāņu brenda _top_ produkts? Es gan to nopirku par DM 1000,- plus _shipping_.

----------


## Melvins

> Viņi tur stāv - '_stójat_' un '_stoját_'. Es laikam būtu tinti iedzēris kafijas vietā, ja sadomātu, ka man mājās vajag milzīgu krāmu, kas ieraksta kvalitātes ziņā tālu atpaliek no mana kasetnieka. Te runa var būt tikai par muzeju un antikvāru. Interesanti, cik būtu jāmaksā pēdējam, ja tas nav sovjetu brīnums, bet slavena japāņu brenda _top_ produkts? Es gan to nopirku par DM 1000,- plus _shipping_.


 Olimps-004 jau arī jauns savulaik maksāja 1 250 rubļus  :: 
...bet stāsts jau ir pavisam par ko citu - ir pieprasījums/ir piedāvājums. Citas lietas met pakaļ, citas ir pavisam maz.
No šī visa kokteiļa arī veidojas preces gala cena. Elementāra tirgus ekonomika.

----------


## aldis666

Ja izrautu galvas,tad Tu 120 nedabūtu.No visa tā konstruktora ,tikai tām ar ir kk vērtība.Ja kādam interesē šitie PSRS dzelži,man te viens Majak-001 stāv bez pielietojuma.1. PSRS 0 kalses lentnieks.
Te apraksts -http://rw6ase.narod.ru/000/mg1/majak001s.html .  Tas ar gaišo priekšu.

----------


## Janis

Majak-001 tikai kādreiz komisijas bodē tiku redzējis.  ::  Viņiem no rūpnicas bija tadas pašas "trīsstūrainās" stiklaferītenes kā 003 Olimpiem?

----------


## aldis666

Es ar nebiju redzējis pirms šitais nonāca pie manis-rets aparāts.Galvas ir monokristāla,atskaņošanas tāda pati kā elektronikām/olimpiem,ieraksta-ļoti līdzīga.

----------


## Isegrim

Šim rīkam 'kājas aug' no Akai GX-365. Pirmais 0-tās klases sovjetu brīnums priekš padomju cilvēka. _Direct capstan_ tam nav; _belt drive_ švunkrats. Tāda bleķa _štampovka,_ kas tālu atpaliek no augstākminētajiem, izcilā tautieša Jāņa Lepses v.n. rūpnīcā Vjatkā ražotajiem brīnumiem (to 'saknes' meklējamas pie Revox).

----------


## aldis666

Interesanti tomēr tie krievi kopēja.Majakam mehānika no Akai , bet elektronika nē!?   ::   Kā saka - atrodi 10 atšķirības!   ::

----------


## Isegrim

Tas atskaņošanas preamps kādu vecu 'Revox' atgādina. Tā šķiet. Nav jau nekas labs gaidāms no tik zema sprieguma vienpolāras barošanas. _Bēniņu rūmei_ diez kas nesanāk.

----------


## aldis666

Absolûta taisnîba.Tâ shêma ir no B77.

----------


## Vitalii

> Interesanti tomēr tie krievi kopēja.Majakam mehānika no Akai , bet elektronika nē!?    3486 3487 Kā saka - atrodi 10 atšķirības!


 Tikai nu nevajag, Маяк-001 ir tīrs Japošhka...gan mehānika, gan elektronika! Papētiet tikai no kura modeļā...! 
Arī Vilma-001 tīrs Japošhka, bet modelis visai laps! 
- ja jau reiz runā par lietām - tad korekti un precīzi...nevajag lieki liet ūdeni ( ir jau ir vēl pa kādam spečjukam ar šai forumā)

----------


## Vitalii

> Tiek tirgots augstākās klases lentu magnetofons *“Olimp-004-Stereo”*.
> Ideālā darba kārtībā, pēc servisa apkopes. Virsū nenodilušas stikla/ferīta galvas – kā rakstošā, tā atskaņojošā. Nesen nomainīti elektrolītiskie kondensatori.
> 
> *120Ls*.
> 
> Atrodas Purvciemā. Varam vienoties par piegādi – pārbaudīsim gan pie manis.
> Intereses gadījumā - rakstiet, zvaniet.
> Tālr. 29414200.
> 
> ...


 
A šhamais baigi paravēts: kreisais spriegotājs no cita maģa, nav noregulēts lentas spriegotājmehanisms abām pusēm - līdz ar to nav pareizs lentas nostiepums un izpaudīsies pie ieraksta funkcijas! 
- vismaz bildē tā izskatās...un galvas - 6A/B24.710 ( stiklferrītenes )...kāda mārrutka pēc...pēc pases komplektējas ar 6B24.060 galvām. 
Arī - neredziu antišhumnii roļik...kur tas palicies! ( šī fīča labi slāpē čīkstošas lentas ) 
Pēc bildes tik daudz defektu saskatiju.
ja var pajautāt: ko vietā iepirki?

 :: ...un, ja ir interese - varu nomest 004_Olimpa regulēšanas manuāli.

----------


## Vitalii

> Majak-001 tikai kādreiz komisijas bodē tiku redzējis.  Viņiem no rūpnicas bija tadas pašas "trīsstūrainās" stiklaferītenes kā 003 Olimpiem?


 Majakam bij savas galvas - tāpat kā 205 Majakam.
001 bij savas permaloja galvas - līdzīgas kā Tembr-2M ( tikai 1/4T galva)

----------


## Melvins

> ja var pajautāt: ko vietā iepirki?


 Īpašu pārsteigumu laikam nebūs - šo tirgoju, jo par puscenu ieguvu īpašumā citu *Olimp-004-Stereo*. Stipri labākā stāvoklī, kurā neviens nav iekšā "ravējies" + ar neizdilušām parastajām galvām (izskatās, ka vēl pat oriģinālajām). Nācās vien būt "pirmajam" un aizbraukt steidzami uz Jelgavu.
No lentu aparātiem nostaļģijai vēl man mājās *Majak-205-Stereo* - nolietojuma pakāpes praktiski nav (starp citu, meklēju viņam nesaplēstu virsējo noseg-vāku - manējais ieplaisājis).

Augstāk notirgotajam kāds meistars bija pilnībā pārbūvējis atskaņošanas traktu + viņam bija nomainītas visas elektrolītu muciņas.

ps: Ja kas, man ir viens potenciāls pircējs Olimpam  ::  Ja nepieciešams - varu iedot kontaktus.

----------


## Vitalii

> Es laikam būtu tinti iedzēris kafijas vietā, ja sadomātu, ka man mājās vajag milzīgu krāmu, kas ieraksta kvalitātes ziņā tālu atpaliek no mana kasetnieka.....


   ja nav noslēpums, par kādu kassetnieku iet runa ( modelis - marka)



> Interesanti, cik būtu jāmaksā pēdējam, ja tas nav sovjetu brīnums, bet slavena japāņu brenda _top_ produkts? Es gan to nopirku par DM 1000,- plus _shipping_.


  ...liekas ka Boot.lv audiotehnikas forumā minēju konkrētu ciparu par Vintage_Audio >> studer 810 modeli - cena: kosmoss.
 > Sovjetu brīnums - Электроника-004С ( drusku apgreidota - atskaņo ne sliktāk par Teac X-2000M modeli, visu nosaka cena un roku_pirkstu līkums, apmēram tā!

----------


## tornislv

Nu, piemēram:
Kardināli pārbūvējam barošanu, atdalot dzinējus, to vadību un loģiku no audio jau tīkla transformatoru līmenī, ieliekam jaunus stabilizatorus ZF daļai, atsevišķu barošanas avotu, ar lielāku spriegumu, kā dzimtais, AF ģeneratoram.

Pārbūvējam REC pastiprinātāju, lai būtu iespēja mainīt korekciju līkni ne tikai 9/19, bet arī stāvumu pret frekvenci;
Iestumjam normālu bias kalibrēšanas shēmu.
Lai tā strādātu, derētu arī vairākfrekvenču ģenerators.
Lai būtu jēga no kalibrēšanas, nomainam indikatoru vadības shēmu un tās tizlās ИН-13 uz (vēlams ārējiem spoguļzaķīšu indikatoriem, PRO) vismaz uz normāliem peak hold indikatoriem, var pat logaritmiskajiem, ka tik līdz -20dB solis ir normāls.

Tas ir pats pats pirmais, kas būtu jāizdara. Armēņu elektrolītus es i nepieminēšu, un opiņus dzimtos arī ne.

Piemēram, 005jam Olimpam skaņas traktā labi varēja dzirdēt visu procesoru vadības šinu pulksteņu pīkstēšanu. 003 tajā ziņā labāks, jo nebija tik daudz tur Lielo Integrālo Mikroshēmu...

----------


## Isegrim

> ja nav noslēpums, par kādu kassetnieku iet runa ( modelis - marka)


 Nav noslēpums. Kādu laiku pasērojis pēc vecā Nakamichi Dragon, iepirku SONY TC-K808ES. Palasi fīčas: http://www.vintagecassette.com/Sony/TC-K808ES 
Beidzot nolēmu arī no šā rīka šķirties; vairs nav jēgas ražot kasetes un kraut plauktā.

----------


## Isegrim

> Lai būtu jēga no kalibrēšanas, nomainam indikatoru vadības shēmu un tās tizlās ИН-13 uz (vēlams ārējiem spoguļzaķīšu indikatoriem, PRO).


 Tas gan būtu jocīgi, ja Lielais Audiopirāts, acis pārgriezis, šaudītos no maģa uz maģi, tajos ИН-13 lūrēdams. Saprotams, ka tie tika pamesti novārtā, jo rādīja tāpat pēc sētas mietiem un ko nu kurais. Neviens tos neremontēja un neregulēja. Visi maģi kalibrēti uz 1,55 V, un kopīgs BEAG profesionālo "zaķīšu" bloks. Priekšā - selektors; izvēlamies maģi, kuru kontrolēt. Citstarpā - ir dabūjami TESLAs pro "zaķīši" (bez pastiprinātājiem, log skala, feini izstiepta ap 0 dB), _old new stock_ nelietoti. Protams, arī  ИН-13 _trubiņas_ ir noliktavā.

----------


## Melvins

> Nav noslēpums. Kādu laiku pasērojis pēc vecā Nakamichi Dragon, iepirku SONY TC-K808ES. Palasi fīčas: http://www.vintagecassette.com/Sony/TC-K808ES 
> Beidzot nolēmu arī no šā rīka šķirties; vairs nav jēgas ražot kasetes un kraut plauktā.


 ...laikam notirgoji tam boot.lv ES fanātam.

----------


## Vitalii

> piemēram, Kardināli pārbūvējam:
> 1. barošanu, atdalot dzinējus, to vadību un loģiku no audio jau tīkla transformatoru līmenī, ieliekam jaunus stabilizatorus ZF daļai, atsevišķu barošanas avotu, ar lielāku spriegumu, kā dzimtais, AF ģeneratoram.
> 
> 2. Pārbūvējam REC pastiprinātāju, lai būtu iespēja mainīt korekciju līkni ne tikai 9/19, bet arī stāvumu pret frekvenci;
> Iestumjam normālu bias kalibrēšanas shēmu.
> Lai tā strādātu, derētu arī vairākfrekvenču ģenerators.
> Lai būtu jēga no kalibrēšanas, nomainam indikatoru vadības shēmu un tās tizlās ИН-13 uz (vēlams ārējiem spoguļzaķīšu indikatoriem, PRO) vismaz uz normāliem peak hold indikatoriem, var pat logaritmiskajiem, ka tik līdz -20dB solis ir normāls.
> Tas ir pats pats pirmais, kas būtu jāizdara. ...


 precīzi raksturoji veicamās manipulācijas ar sovjeta brīnuma reaminācijām, tas vien norāda par Tavu izpratni un sapratni par lentinieku štellēm!
 :: ...būs janodibina ciešāka saikne ar zinošiem senjoriem.

http://www.vegalab.ru/forum/showthre...=1#post1430712
[QUOTE=VANKOR;1365]
- какие интересы преследовали производители, если в УВ, теперь уже моего аппарата, частоты коррекции по басам поставили R19 = 180 кОм , а C11 = 0,01 мкф....Или взять классику 3100 - 3300 мкС? [/*VANKOR*]

[QUOTE=Борисыч44;1365]
В СССРе существовал ГОСТ по которому настраивать УВ полагалось по ленте, а её на весь союз писали в Киеве и для 2 класса в том числе - они и "уломали" киевлян (Маяк то сами делали  ::  ) задрать 40 и 63Гц на 3 дБ!, а у нас технологическая труба была 2дБ (ездили к ним с разборками), до нас снизошли и опустили до +2 
- вот потому и ставили 180-200к, с трудом влезая в завал на 31Гц. При этом с Басфовскими лентами прекрасно настраивалось на 330к [/*Борисыч44]* 




> Piemēram, 005jam Olimpam skaņas traktā labi varēja dzirdēt visu procesoru vadības šinu pulksteņu pīkstēšanu. 003 tajā ziņā labāks, jo nebija tik daudz tur Lielo Integrālo Mikroshēmu...


 005 Olimps parāk samuģīts, nepatīk ka bāzes modelis modificēšanai.

----------


## Vitalii

> Kādu laiku pasērojis pēc vecā Nakamichi Dragon, iepirku SONY TC-K808ES. Palasi fīčas: http://www.vintagecassette.com/Sony/TC-K808ES


 jā - vecais Nakamichi Dragon....melomāna sapnis, tik vien kā cena attur no mērķa sasniegšanas.
SONY TC-K808ES - laps, laps verķis - savlaik veicu nelielu remontiņu šada tipa verķim. Patika gan izpildijums, gan kā šamais veic savas funkcijas.

----------


## garem3

''005 Olimps parāk samuģīts, nepatīk ka bāzes modelis modificēšanai''
Es ,protams ,no audiotehnikas saprotu mazāk,kā Tornis un Isegrim,bet ko tajā Olimpā var ''modificēt''???? :O 
Tas tak SŪDS no dzimšanas :vadibas bloks,kā Tornis minēja,dod traucējumus analogajā traktā,indikators ar fonē,atskaņošanas past.uz vissūdīgākās krievu analogās mikrenes,ekrānu starp analogo un ciparu daļu nav(kaut metālapstrādes rūpnīcas katrā pilsētā),visa vadība uz BIS,''remontno- neprigodno''.Tur tik visu izmest un taisīt no jauna,bet jēgas tam darbam gan nav.
Kā konstruktoru vēl saprastu E-003,004 un O-003.Pārējais ir tāda muļķīga jūsmošana par lūžņiem,kas jau jauni bija sūdi.Tagad tak cits gadu tūkstotis,citas iespējas,cita elementu bāze,citas tehnoloģijas.Muzejs/kolekcija tāpat nevienam nav un nebūs,jo dažu Elektroniku un Olimpu esamība mājās nav muzejs/kolekcija.

----------


## Isegrim

> Tas tak SŪDS no dzimšanas...


 Redzi, kad Dzelzs Aizkara laikos ar šiem dzelžiem varēja kādu sviestu uz maizītes nopelnīt, attīstījām veselu zinātni - kā no sovjetu sūda izgatavot darbderīgu magnetofonu. Pats iepirku 'E-004' par teju pusotru tūkstoti SUR un ilgi, dikti grauzu. Gan pastiprinātāji tika jauni uztaisīti, gan ģenerators. Lērums trūkumu izlabots un _2-track_ galvas sagādātas (_full track_ dzēšanai). Vēl dinamisko priekšmagnetizāciju nepaspēju - jau laiki mainījās. Tolaik visa audiopiratērija pastāvēja pateicoties minētā Aizkara esamībai. Ja būtu brīvi pieejama mūzika uz vinila LP un CD, lentu ruļļu rakstīšana nebūtu aktuāla. Bet Lielais Audiopirāts ap gadsimtu miju skumji teica - "Tagad mūziku raksta visi tie, kas no tā neko nejēdz...". 
Bet saproti, ka dažiem _veterāniem_ darbošanās ar/ap šīm _lamatām_ ir nostalģisks rituāls. Pirms kāda laika paņēmu rulli  un, acis aizmiedzis, uzliku uz STM konsoles, ielādēju lentu ātri un nekļūdīgi. Gluži kā pirms 30 gadiem, kad darīju to diendienā. Ir atmiņā laiki, kad montāža nenotika ar Sound Forge (tāds sapņos nerādījās), bet ar šķērēm (!) (_korifejs_ šajā ziņā bija Ivars Vīgners, _(respect!_)). Vajadzība pēc šādām iemaņām sen zudusi, bet ir pat mazliet žēl...

----------


## tornislv

Es jau esmu , liekas, stāstījis stāstu, ka nelaiķim Ansim Rūtentālam Kustību teātra izrādei vajadzēja vienu Carla Bley gabalu, kas bija Rīgā vienā eksemplārā uz saskrāpēta vinila. Sprakšķis bija katru plates apgriezienu. Gabals 17 minūtes. Nu neko, uzrakstījām uz 38cm/s un "_divus polšus, vienu nakti un 3 mazos baltos skoča rullīšus un vienu tupu žileti vēlāk_" analogi-mehāniskā de-klikšķināšana bija paveikta. NEVER MORE!!!  ::

----------


## ddff

Ehhh, jaa.... Shkjeeru metodei jau ctrl+z vien ko buutu bijis veerts.

ddff, arii drusku graiziijis

----------


## Melvins

Es reizēm nesaprotu visu šito ļerkstēšanu...
Saklausīt PSRS magnetofon-ēras karalim (Olimp-004-Stereo) kaut kādus fona trokšņus, un tajā pašā laikā - apgalvot, ka mūzika ir jāklausas klusi  :: 
Nevis tik skaļi ka "ausis krīt ciet" un starp dziesmu pauzēm var šņākoņu, vai 2 puses 4 ceļu lentas basus cauri dzirdēt.
Tas jau nedaudz ir slimīgi.
...
Olimp-004-Stereo (tāpat kā 003 un 005) bija sadzīves maģis - kurš vnk bija _kosmoss_ 80-to un 90-to gadu lietotājam.
Lentu ēra ir - r.i.p.
Cienīsim!

----------


## tornislv

... tāpēc, ka ir daži foruma biedri, kas atsakās saprast, ka tā ir vakardiena. Ja runājam par interjera priekšmetiem - ok, UHER, ReVoX, Studer, Sony, Technics, Tandberg, Akai. Tak STM noliec stūrī kaut vai. Lai no Olimpa izspiestu maksimāli iespējamo, ko šis formāts (1/4 collas Type I lente, 7.5ips ātrums, 4 track), neder ne Olimpa galvas, ne izmantotā elementu bāze elektronikā. Jā, lentes, izmantojot 2 track sistēmu, ļāva sasniegt maksimāli iegūstamo kvalitāti analogajā sistēmā. Bet ne Olimps "as is" no rūpnīcas - vienalga Фрязино vai Киров. Gribat labu skaņu no lentes - eBay . Bet dārgi. Vai arī - lodāmurs. Bet sajēgai jābūt.

----------


## Isegrim

Piemirsi vēl Tascam,  :: . 
Bet padomā - mierīga pievakare, vīns, rozes, mīļa meitene sveču gaismā un skaista Mūzika no milzīgām, rotējošām spolēm... Vai tāpēc vien nav vērts to _lamatu_ mājās turēt?

----------


## RudeWolf

Sveču? Lampu!

----------


## tornislv

Isegrim, vēl arī TEAC, OTARI, FOSTEX, Philips, Telefunken un Grjuņģig un gan jau ka vēl kādu citu piemirsu. Runa jau nav par to. Kaut vai 77to ReVoX noliekot blakus Olimpam, atšķirība ir uz ausi dzirdama, neslēdzot pastiprinātāju iekšā - motori nedūc, spararats nesvilpj, lente caur mehānismam lien bez čīkstēšanas un graboņas.

----------


## Vitalii

> bet padomā - mierīga pievakare, vīns, rozes, mīļa meitene (*sieviete*) sveču gaismā un skaista *Jaunibsdienu Mūzika* no milzīgām, rotējošām spolēm... Vai tāpēc vien nav vērts to _lamatu_ mājās turēt?


  :: ...māki gan uz varžacīm maigi uzkāpt!!! Nju sentimentāli, tālab vien man Olimpi un Elektronikas pilns komplekts ( ja nu 400-Olimpa nav)...tātad tā jau ir kollekcija!

----------


## Didzis

Magnetafoni jau ir, jaunības dienu muzička arī, , kā ar to meiteni, nezinu, bet jaunībsdiemu varēšana tā kā tā nebūs  :: . Savukārt, kad bija varēšana, tad lenta vienmēr beidzās ātrāk  ::

----------


## Vitalii

> ....kaut vai _77-to ReVoX_ noliekot blakus Olimpam, atšķirība ir uz ausi dzirdama, neslēdzot pastiprinātāju iekšā - motori nedūc, spararats nesvilpj, lente caur mehānismam lien bez čīkstēšanas un graboņas.


  ::  << _nu - zagnul_ >>
_: mazs komentārs >> par kuru Olimpu - TU domā - 005C ( neapspriedīsim ), Олимп МПК-004С, Олимп МПК-003С или - Электроника МПК-004С, Электроника ТА1-003С >> запросто >> tiek galā ar modeli: ReVox A77,A77 MK-I,A77 MK-II,A77 MK-III  - ja ReVox A700 vai ReVox BP-99, ReVox ReVox C270 - tad bez komentāriem, kaut Padomija špikoja tieši no šā ReVox A700 modeļa - kvalitāte ir švakāka_ (_ nedaudz švak;aka_ ) _>> bet A77 mierīgi izšūpo un ja kas - bez profilakses šamie nav ilgdzīvotāji !!!
- par vārdiem atbildu...ja kas.









 ...neslēdzot pastiprinātāju iekšā - motori nedūc, spararats nesvilpj...


 >> spararats nesvilpj...>> ( ведущий двигатель ) šamam ir frezētie zobiņi priekš TAXO datčhika...un kā vēl svilpj - kā turbo reaktīvais dzinējs._

----------


## tornislv

Ar Linuxa lieciniekiem, Ābolu addiktiem un Olimpu kolekcionāriem es diskusijās neielaižos...  ::

----------


## Vitalii

> ... tāpēc, ka ir daži foruma biedri, kas atsakās saprast, ka tā ir vakardiena. Ja runājam par interjera priekšmetiem - ok, UHER, ReVoX, Studer, Sony, Technics, Tandberg, Akai. Tak STM noliec stūrī kaut vai. 
> ...gribat labu skaņu no lentes - eBay . Bet dārgi. Vai arī - lodāmurs. Bet sajēgai jābūt.


 _jā, aber tiem krāmiem joprojām laba cena turas!
- piem. Studer A820 ( labā stāvoklī ar zip komplektu...jaunu galvu bloku pa 26 000 euro aizgaja ka nemanās) 
  a ES,  naivais 5 000 euriki iebliezu...pašam kauns sametās._ 3800 3801

----------


## Vitalii

> Nu varbūt... derētu tomēr vispirms papētīt netā (piemēram, SS.LV) - cik tad pašlaik šādi lūžņi maksā?
> Var jau tirgot kaut vai par 15Ls - pirmās h laikā piezvanīs 10, un diennakts laikā vēl 20 potenciālie pircēji.


 ..._katram lūznim atradīsies savs Jūzers...šim modelim adekvāta cena >> ja negribas mēmešiem turēt sludinājumu aktīvu.
SS.lv sen vairs nav rādītājs...papētam eBau.com vai de = var tikai pasapņot !!!

- piemēram >> kaut vai 'sis variants.
_

----------


## Melvins

Vitalii,
ko Tu tik vecas tēmas cel augšā?  :: 

Tak, kur tie laiki... Olimpieši tagad jau līdz pat 1 tūkstotim eiru iet  ::  Un izskatās, ka paliek arvien dārgāki.
Man savukārt neviens Olimps vairs nav palicis. 4-iem ceļiem lietoju Sony TC755 - tieši vkrd kaut kā sanāca, ka 2-as lentas noklausījos...

----------


## Vitalii

> ....ko Tu tik vecas tēmas cel augšā?


  - _nu ko...tik vien ka ieskiceju sodienas tendences - kam vajadzes, tas ar nopirks doto spelmantinu.









  Olimpieši tagad jau līdz pat 1 tūkstotim eiru iet  un izskatās, ka paliek arvien dārgāki.


 saja gadijuma to var uzskatit par kuriozu gadijumu...tantukam nav mazakas sapratnes par lietam, kuras grib noendelet ( ka jaunas...mazlietotas ) 
piedavata cena nav reala, tas gan ir skaidrs - piem. laps ReVox A700 ( varbut ) ReVox C270 - iederetos saja summa.









  4-iem ceļiem lietoju Sony TC755 - tieši vkrd kaut kā sanāca, ka 2-as lentas noklausījos...


 ja kas - ir liekas Orginalas galvas no Sony TC855 ( jaunas, 1/4 - celina platumam, stikferritenes...komplekts - dzesanas, ieraksta un atskanosanai ) 
- liekas, jo pareju uz 2T- galvam._

----------


## Isegrim

Vitālijs prātīgs kļuvis; beidzot sapratis ka 'ar diegiem nav aršana' jeb 4-celiņu formāts ir kaka.  ::

----------


## Isegrim

> _Orginalas galvas no Sony TC855 ( jaunas, 1/4 - celina platumam, stikferritenes...komplekts -  ieraksta un atskanosanai )_


 Šķiet, tiem SONY tak bija FF galvas, viscaur melnas, bez jebkāda stikla. Labas, starp citu.

----------


## tornislv

Par TIEM suņiem es nezinu, bet TC-755 un WEGA B4610 ir tādas caurspīdīgi pelēkas stiklinieces. Melnas īsti nav.
http://i1055.photobucket.com/albums/...6/100_0749.jpg

----------


## Melvins

> _
> ja kas - ir liekas Orginalas galvas no Sony TC855 ( jaunas, 1/4 - celina platumam, stikferritenes...komplekts - dzesanas, ieraksta un atskanosanai ) 
> - liekas, jo pareju uz 2T- galvam._


 Paldies. Paldies. Laikam jau, man nevajadzēs...  :: 
Cik redzu, uz tā TC755 ir samērā labas virsū. Protams, palietotas (ir tiešām pilnīgi melnas).
Man tas aparāts nevis lentu rakstīšanai, vnk esošā materiāla (kādas padsmit 525m krievu ražojuma lentas) noklausīšanai, ik pa laikam... īsāk sakot, man tas aparāts vairāk stilam  :: 
Piemiņai  ::  Vēsturei, ka šāda tehnika arī manā jaunībā ir bijusi.

----------


## Melvins

Vitalii,
vēlreiz Paldies par 2-ceļu atskaņošanas galvas sagādāšanu (toreiz no Daugavpils).

AKAI mazais verķis (GX-4000D) paklausīgi un smuki spēlē Tās manas 2-ceļu (arī, nedaudzās 525m) lentas.
Te gan... brīžiem atkal skatoties eBay sagribās jau kādu aparātu uz relejiem tomēr (nesen viens TEAC par nieka 120EUR aizgāja), bet man... patiesībā laikam nevajag nemaz ko labāku  :: 
Un tad atkal būtu noņemšanās ar tīrīšanu, regulēšanu utt. utt. Tikai kaprīzes, uz vecumu  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Trešdaļu gadsimta veci notikumi. _Obēhāessņiki_ atņēmuši Lielajam Audiopirātam viņa darba mašīnas. Pieaicināti "eksperti" (laikam no Popova v/n rūpnīcas): - Tās galvas tak pavisam melnas! Ar tādām tak ierakstīt neko nevar!  ::

----------


## tornislv

Starp citu, man ir viens ideāli mint stāvoklī SONY, gan ne lentinieks, TC-K808ES. Melns. Jauni ruļļi, jaunas siksnas, galvas ideālas. 299 EUR , kopā ar 10 tukšām kasetēm (mix - Fe un CrO2).

----------


## Vitalii

> Šķiet, tiem SONY tak bija FF galvas, viscaur melnas, bez jebkāda stikla. Labas, starp citu.


 _FF - galvas_, _un viscaur melnas. tikai bildē neizskatās melnas_ - _pie mākslīgā apgaismojuma atspīdums no lampas ka baisi baltas kļūst_ ( _darba virsma_ )

_uzmēriju parametrus: ieraksts        -> R 10  omi,  induktivitāte - 11  mH
..............................atskaņošana -> R 90  omi,  induktivitāte - 136 mH
..............................dzēšanas       -> R 2.89 omi, induktivitāte - 63  mH

...un ir vēl šādas kollekcijā._

----------


## Isegrim

Vitālij, melns spogulis nepārstāj būt spogulis!

----------


## Vitalii

> Es ar nebiju redzējis pirms šitais nonāca pie manis-rets aparāts.
>   - Galvas ir monokristāla,atskaņošanas tāda pati kā elektronikām/olimpiem,ieraksta-ļoti līdzīga.


 Iespējams ka ar bij tādas galvas no monokristāla.
- Ir kollekcijā no Majak-001 permaloja galvas, līdzīgas kā Olimp-004, 005.
labi redzamas bildē: apakšējās pa labi ( ieraksts, atskaņošana )

----------


## Vitalii

::  >>_ papildināšu esošo domu:_

*http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/599...ll=1#post90560*

_ReVox A700 un Электроника ТА1-003 >> papētam, salīdzinam_,_ daži komentāri paši par sevīm atkritīs._
 ::  >> _špikots - jā, bet vai sliktāki realizēts!!!_

----------


## tornislv

> -  _jā špikots_,_ bet vai sliktaki realizēts!!!_


 Jā, jo 1) komplektējošo detaļu kvalitāte sūdīgāka 2) visi trīs pieregulēšanas potenciometri uz vienas ass atrodas, regulējot vajadzēja "Kalašņikovu, kurš šauj aiz stūra" . BET! ir arī laba ziņa - štepselis tikai viens, un radiators masīvāks. Līdz ar to , es teiktu, neizšķirts.

----------


## Vitalii

_drupinam tālāki: barošanas blokskopumā:_ 
_ReVox A700 un Электроника ТА1-004_ ( nav atsevišķas fotogrāfijas no 003 )

----------


## tornislv

Te es ieteiktu paskatīties uz A700 projektēšanas gadiem (acīmredzot - 1970-1972, jo pirmo aparātu piegāde bija 1973. gadā) (un attiecīgi detaļām, kas toreiz bija pieejamas) un 004tā rašanās gadiem. 1984 , cik atceros. 10-12 gadi ir daudz.

----------


## Vitalii

_principā - laikam nebūs korrekti salīdzināt 004_Elektroniku ar A700 

ielikšubildi no - Elektronika TA1-003_

----------


## Vitalii

::  ---> _da už...aktivitātes nekāds_.
- _paspīdzināju barošanas bloku, saliku ( ne visus - elektrolītiņus no lētā gala - ķīniezerus ) apstulbu no šāda iznākuma...negatīva protams - stabilizēts spriegums peld pat līdz - 0.6V desmitdaļām._
- _nācās salikt ko labāku:_ _vecie, labie tantālnieki no Padomijas laikiem,__ spriegums maķenīt - 0,05 līdz volta simtdaļām un pulsācijas pavisam niecīgas.
 priecīgs kā mamut_ķirbis!
K50-24...2200 Mkf +80-20% vecie elektrolītiņi ( nav bijuši lietošanā) - uzmērot kapacitāti, ir lielāks nomināls nekā uzrādīts uz korpusa marķējums...vienam pat 5800.Mkf!!! ( no 50 gab.)
- mazākais rādijums - 1980.Mkf 
...buržujniekiem ''_*+*_'' vēl neesmu sastapis, moh paveiksies?!!
_

----------


## tornislv

Ja runa ir par pulsācijām, tad nekomentēšu, bet ja "peld" , tad tur nu gan elektrolīti nebūs pie vainas.

----------


## Vitalii

> Nu, piemēram:
> Kardināli pārbūvējam barošanu, atdalot dzinējus, to vadību un loģiku no audio jau tīkla transformatoru līmenī, ieliekam jaunus stabilizatorus ZF daļai, atsevišķu barošanas avotu, ar lielāku spriegumu, kā dzimtais, AF ģeneratoram.


  :: ..._trāpijās izcelt no Krievijas '' Электроника МПК_004Д'' barokli un lentas spriegotājmehānismu ( tumši pelēks - matēts ) >> lēnā garā varēs piestrādāt pie dizaina. Spīdzināsim vienu no Олимп МПК_003...drīzāk jau klonēsim._

----------


## Vitalii

_[QUOTE=radmir; 17.03.2015 17:25 ]
_*Не уверен, что Россия будет пачкаться из-за прибалтийских лимитрофов. Зачем это нам? Будет, как в старом анекдоте про сифилитика,- «Зачер ампутировать? Вот Вам мазь, смазывайте больной орган, сам отвалится.» Мазь в виде разрыва экономических отношений с Россией к прибалтикам уже применяется.*_[/QUOTE]_ 
*
citāts* - _ne gluži pa tēmu...kopumā gan vairāk kā Jā ( darbojas )

Jautājums radās: Krievijas saits - AVITO.RU >> kāds no foruma biedriem ir paspējis reģistrēties, mani šis saits nepieņem.
Ja kas - padalamies ar infu !!!_

----------


## tornislv

prasa Krievijas telefonu. Citādi nekā.

----------


## Vitalii

_pat ar Krievijas tel. numuru nelaiž, e-pasts ar piereģistrēts pie Krievijas e-pasta servera...i nekā = nelaiž ( tipa uzkaras )
neesmu šai lietā spečjuks - mosh bloķē LV_serverus ??!_

----------


## Radionavigators

Krievijā valda stabilitāte......

----------


## Radionavigators

Ne OLIMPS bet ssā izlikts *Mechlabor * *Stm-610

https://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics...ers/kcxxp.html*

----------


## tornislv

Paprovēju. Viss notiek. MacOsX, Safari, MTC numurs. Google mails. SMS kods uz telefonu, pēc tam atnāk mails ar aktivizēšanas saiti uz gmailu. Beigās šis:

Регистрация успешно подтверждена
Ваша регистрация на Avito успешно подтверждена. Спасибо за использование нашего сайта!

----------


## Isegrim

> ssā izlikts *Mechlabor * *Stm-610*


 Gribēt nav kaitīgi. Es savu eksemplāru atdevu čomam par 50 lašiem. Zinu vēl kādu, kas sēž uz vairākiem STM: - "Pārdošu, bet dārgi!!!". Ne pirmo gadu sēž.

----------


## tornislv

Ja tam STMam ir pielietojums (kā man, jo ir analogo ierakstu arhīvs uz "38"), tad cena ir cena. Bet tā kā mūsdienās lenšu aparātus pērk smukumam - kas tad tas STMam par smukumu. Ne jau velti AKAI GX747 maksā vairāk par STUDER B67 vai Revox C270. Jo izskats...

----------


## Radionavigators

Vakar bija ssā Revox,šodien jau nava

----------


## tornislv

Zinu. Bija Valmierā, jau pārdeva.

----------


## Vitalii

> Vakar bija ssā Revox,šodien jau nava


 _cena: ļoti demokrātiska - ja vēl bez slēptiem kosjakiem...vairāk kā laba.
vakar vēl bija...saprotama lieta - ss'kā ilgi nestāvēs._

----------


## Vitalii

::  >> _Viela pārdomām...CCCP brends - ОЛИМП-004С sudrabotais...cena laba, tiešām laba!!!
_
1.0 http://www.ebay.de/itm/121618273002?...ht_7403wt_1027
1.1* http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/599...ll=1#post88326
 ::  ...kāda cenas starpība ?!!
_120Ls_ ~ _171_ *€* : _845_ *€* ( zem orginālās plombes )
2.0 http://www.ebay.de/itm/Professionell...3D121618273002
2.1 http://www.ebay.de/itm/OLIMP-MPK-005...1.m1850&_trkpa rms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3 D30254%26meid%3D0de8748d5e5142fcaed810fca3445371%2 6pid%3D100011%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D1216182730 02

----------


## Isegrim

Ko domāt? _Na ļubiķeļja_. Varbūt plašajā €iropā atrodas kāds, kas iekāros šo brīnumu par 2,5 k€vrikiem. Es, savukārt, to par velti neņemtu; pietiek mājās krāmu.

----------


## Vitalii

> _Ko domāt...n__a ļubiķeļja_.


  ::  *Олимп мпк_004С -* _sakarīgs maģdis, kaut skaitās pārejas modelis. 
un...aiziet pa labu ciparu - bez adapteriem un lielajām sdpolēm._ ( _Ir apetīte Geiropai, ir...njuh ishe nepoterjali_ )
_p.s._ - ( _nesen nopludināju A/S-Radiotehnika UP-001stereo priekšpastiprinātāju par tīri sakarīgi cenu, a mūsējie tautieši šo produktu nenovērtē_ )
_apstiprinās tikai fakti: ir pieprasijums, būs ar cena atbilstoša._

----------


## Radionavigators

*126 ceļu maģnetofons

SCHAUB LORENZ 5001 MUSIC CENTRE*

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SCHAUB-LOR...item20faf930d3

----------


## tornislv

Ak tad redz no kurienes tam SADKO kājas aug!  ::

----------


## Isegrim

_Neaizgāja_ tautā tas 'Sadko'. Papriekšu dikti reklamēja ('Murzilkā' - sģelano dļja sovetskogo čeloveka), tad pa lēto vai pakaļ meta. Žēl, ka nenopirku politehniskam muzejam. Savā ziņā interesants rīks; militāristu rūpnīcas blakusprodukts, tāpat kā rokas pulsteņi ZIM. Gadījās pabūt tajā _zavodā_ Samārā pirms gadiem 30+. Atšķirībā no VEF, caurlaides sardzenēm bija pistoles uz ciskas.

----------


## Waldis

_Neaizgāja tautā tas 'Sadko'

_Fifīgs daikts bija! _"Широковещательный магнитофон" 
_

----------


## Isegrim

Vitālij, te ir kaut kas priekš tevis - http://www.presto.lv/. Un nav tālu jāmeklē.

----------


## Vitalii

> _ ....._ varbūt plašajā €iropā atrodas kāds, kas iekāros šo brīnumu. 
> Es, savukārt, to par velti neņemtu; pietiek mājās krāmu.


 _  paņemtu un pat piemaksātu par šo Lentinieku._ _Manuprāt šamais ir visai cienīgs aparāts._

... _IR radies viens jautājiens - pa tēmu: Олимп МПК_004.С 
    pašiem pirmajiem modeļiem bij šādi :
  -- '' анти шумные ролики '' 2 gab._ (_ meklēju tieši šāda izpildijuma galvu bloku vai visu lentinieku - tas ir nopirkšu )
bij redzēti dažādi 004.стерео pārejas modeļi, pat ar vienu rullīti...pēc tam vispār pazuda.
īpaši jau nesaceros, bet...bet ja nu tomēr kādam ir ko piedāvāt - būšu priecīgs.
p.s. - ( protams ir ar dažādi krāmi ko varu piedāvāt uz apmaiņu...lentinieki un to detaļas - '' 0 '' grupa )

 --  vēl kas - arī meistars vajadzīgs kas cēlkoka malas olimpietim uzdrāztu: Osis, Ozols vai melnalksnis ( pareizi kaltēts, bēcēts - lai izskats vien piesaista aci !!! )_

----------


## Vitalii

Kāmēr lidinos pa mākoņiem, netīšām uzdūros šādām galvām ( ФГЗВ-1 >> nu pašas labākās no stikliniecēm ) 
Mož kādam savajagās.
https://www.avito.ru/moskva/audio_i_...avka_597327921

----------


## Vitalii

JA, kas* -* tiku pie Orginālā serviss manuāļa no KИРОВ_ЛЕПСЕ: 
Магнитофон - приставка* ''ОЛИМП-004-Стерео''
*Магнитофон - приставка* ''ОЛИМП-005-Стерео''
*ИНСТРУКЦИЯ ПО РЕМОНТУ - 7Б.940.001РД

mehānikas regulēšana un vadības plates remonts - smalki aprakstīti iespejamie bojājumi un to novēršana, arī regulēšana izķidāta.

----------


## Vitalii

Šodien uzdūros netīšām šādam mērinstrumentam: princips kā saimniecības svariņiem - tikai daudz precīzāks.
 Drošības labad vēl piekoriģēšu ( priekš pilnas laimes )

----------


## Isegrim

Kurā vietā tajā olimpiskajā brīnumā varētu iebāzt ķīniešu *bezmēnu*?

----------


## tornislv

> Kurā vietā tajā olimpiskajā brīnumā varētu iebāzt ķīniešu *bezmēnu*?


 pēkšņi atcerējos to veco anekdoti par pulksteni, akmeņu skaitu un "divu pietrūkst"  ::  Bet nē, ja neskaita Studerus, tad pret olimpisko nekādu pretenziju nav. Labs izejmateriāls.

----------


## Isegrim

Vse pretenzii - *k*!

----------


## Vitalii

> Kurā vietā tajā olimpiskajā brīnumā varētu iebāzt ķīniešu *bezmēnu*?


  ::  :: ..._Tev tikai iekniebt mīkstumā, labais instruments ir KReisajā pusē - apaļais cilindrs !!!
Labi iederas:  - piespiedējrullīša ieregulēšani vajadzīgajā līmenī ( kg. ) 
.                  - labais, kreisais - lentas spriegotāj mehānisms ( Olimpi, Elektronikas, ReVox'si, Philipsi...un vēl kaudze ar tamlīdzīgiem brīnumiem )
Ir redzēti lentinieki ar nenormāli pārregulētiem lentas nostiepējmehānismiem...( priekškam to dara - laikam lai ierakstītu...atskaņotu sūdīgu lentu ar sūdīgu galvu ) - cita izskaidrojuma neredzu.
_

----------


## Isegrim

Tevis minētā iemesla pēc Lielā Audiopirāta virtuvē visi maģi bija uzregulēti ar pamatīgu nostiepumu. Tas pat uz galvu resursu atsaucās. Ja ruļļa laimīgais ieguvējs tika pie lentas, kas ilgāk gulējusi plauktā, vai mājās to laikus maigi nepārtina, viņš riskēja ar paliekošām deformācijām. Īpaši 'Slavič' gadījumā. Es iemanījos čekot lentas spriedzi bez dinamometriem, vienkārši pavelkot cilpas ar pirkstiem (_open reel_ magnetofonu ēras beigās man to bija kādi 70, precīzi neskaitīju). Lentas transporta ābece: spēkiem uz abām pusēm no toņass vienmēr jābūt vienādiem, neatkarīgi no lentas daudzuma spolēs. Tad nebūs problēmu ar izslīdēšanu. Lai cik dīvaini neizklausītos, korekti izveidots vienmotora horizontālais mehānisms brīnišķīgi tika galā ar šo uzdevumu - lentas masa "pievilka stingrāk" vai "palaida vaļīgāk" slīdošos sajūgus. Bez jebkādas elektronikas! To, protams, nevar apgalvot par 'Majakiem' utml.; _cirvja darbs_, ne vācu kvalitāte.

----------


## tornislv

Āāāāā! Marsieši nāk!  ::  Daudzpirkstu monstri!




> pavelkot cilpas ar pirkstiem (_open reel magnetofonu ēras beigās man to bija kādi 70, precīzi neskaitīju)._

----------

